# STERILE WATER



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get sterile water for GH I broken two of my bottles?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bacteriostatic water is better than sterile water.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you know where I can get either from?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

clarkey said:


> Do you know where I can get either from?


There are a ton of links here, do a search, I am in the States.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Check the board sponsors mate. Bac water is cheap as chips.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Are you in the uk mate?If so go to your nearist needle exchange whetre you go for your kit ,Kit meaning your barrell's and pins etc,They now provide sterile 2ml amps free of charge!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

make your own up, even cheaper!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

clarkey said:


> Do you know where I can get either from?


Here mate, and delivery takes about 5 days max...they are good

https://www.researchlabsupply.com/Scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=24


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I would order the bacteriostatic water though.


----------

